# Enderun or ISCHAM?



## drumerdud (Jan 26, 2008)

i finally decided i wna be a chef. but a bit confused on choosing my college. Lets say money is not a matter, which is better for culinary? ISCHAM or Enderun? pros cons. reviews. anything willl do thanks!


----------



## jasonzara (Apr 7, 2010)

Enderun offers a degree in culinary arts ischam only a certificate. Yes, ISCHAM is a good school, but i personally believe you learn more in enderun. first of all ADF formation, the the degree, it looks really nice, they have a restaurant so you also understand service, highly skilled teachers that have had high positions in very popular hotels such as mgm grand in las vegas etc.


----------



## bidiboom (Feb 3, 2010)

I checked the website of Enderun.. if I am wrong please correct me; its in Phillipines and offers graduate program in Culinary Arts, right? So you have to first have a bachelor's degree .. Am I wrong?


----------

